# Back from hols and AF 2 days late.....



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Well, i had an amazing time and it really did me good to get away from it all.
I was due AF on Sunday, CD26, but it still hasnt happened yet. CD29 today. I'm usually bang on time, so this is very unusual. However, I do feel like im gonna come on any minute, so sure it will show up soon  

I know clomid can affect cycle lengths, but my first 2 months on it were still 26 days.

Can flying delay it do you reckon??

Didnt start getting my symptoms til yesterday except had headache Sat and Sun (was glad as didnt wanna feel like c*** whilst away, but wish it would just get on and happen now)

If it hasnt by Thurs will test as my mate has a spare HPT as she is 5 months pg!!

Any thoughts welcome...

Jo xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck with that im also 2 days late


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck with the test Jo


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Awwww Jo, it sounds so far so good, I'm keeping everything crossed for you honey


----------



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's hoping that mother nature and lady luck are smiling down on you!!

Good luck and Fingers x'd for you.  

Tulip xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind words, but ive just started bleeding and cramping so looks like AF is here     feeling really fed up and weepy now    I tried not to get my hopes up but you all know how it is  

Good luck carol anne this month.

I dont have anymore clomid now, have to see fert spec. on 12th June so sort of in limbo??!
Got bad pain and wondering if the endo is coming back now - ho hum!

It was a year ago on Sunday that I had my emergency op for ectopic too, all so depressing!  

Jo x


----------



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Really sorry Jo, sending you a big  .


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Jo, I was just about to offer good luck vibes then read on 

I'm so sorry clomid hasnt worked for you hun.  Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jo hun

I know we've already txt this morning but sending you a huge    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

aww Jo , i was about to send you good vibes then i got to your post about the evil witch    sorry she got you adn that clomid didnt work.

dont give up hope, when you see your consultant next visit you will be moving onto the next stage so sending you lots of     



witchie poo cat


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww Jo I am so sorry hunnie, was really hoping for you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Jo

but stay positive hon - your time WILL come!!


S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks again,

But, i really don't feel very positive today at all    also got the worse AF pains i've ever had, really deep pain  
I spose Clomid can make it more painful, then again so does endo     

I rang the hosp this AM and spoke to his secretary re: more clomid, but she said she'd phone back cos couldnt find my notes?!  (thats a change!) still not heard - hoped she may ring today so if he did leave a script out i could start 2moro nite cos take them days 2-5.

I dont know what the next step is really witchie as if clomid doesnt work cant afford IVF  


Really fed up, its bad enough being back after a great holiday anyhow  

Jo x


----------

